# Asus Strix G15 Undervolt



## Tibsy7862000 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi, I recently bought an asus strix g15 laptop with an i7 10750h and rtx 2060 115w. even though undervolting is locked on the 10th gen cpus, asus still alows for a small undervolt in the bios of up to -80mv. this didnt make a big difference in the temperature so after tweaking with the bios i was able to find the hidden advanced settings such as the CFG Lock and Overclocking lock which are enabled in the bios.  after disabling these settings i was able to undervolt through throttlestop and save the settings. but after i shutdown or restart the Overclocking Lock option in the bios keeps enabling automatically which doesnt allow for undervolt through throttlestop. whats the solution to this. whats causing this setting to automatically enable itself after a shutdown or restart.  would appreciate any help regarding this. THANKS


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 1, 2021)

Tibsy7862000 said:


> the Overclocking Lock option in the bios keeps enabling automatically


This only seems to be a problem for Asus laptops. I have no idea why the CFG Lock unlock only works one time. I cannot remember hearing from any Dell laptop owners with a problem like this. I have no idea how to fix this.


----------

